# Feeding



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone knew a food to give to piranhas to enhance their color??


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

any ides..... if like maybe catfish fillets can enhance color or worms or even color enhancing chiclid pellets?


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

raw shrimp


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

A varied diet should work!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

saminoski said:


> raw shrimp


 definitly raw shrimp if it has the shell still. just rip off the head and you're good to go. the shells have CAROTENE in them and that's what will bring out the color in your p's. you could try "gut-loading" also with pellets. if you wanted to feed feeders, feed them cichlid pellets that have carotene and when your p's eat the feeders.. they'll end up eating the pellets also.

another way to get them to eat pellets by accident, is to stuff them inside the shrimp. when i got my shrimp, iwoudl cut it down the back where the intestines were and then load a few pellets in the slice. it worked most of the time, but i don't konw how picky of eaters your p's are, i have a solitary pygo that would sometimes not go for it, he's one picky bitch. also try reading knifeman's pinned post about growth, i think he touches on coloration there also.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks for the info







but umm by shrimp.... do you mean like ghost shrimp or something like that or what? And do i buy dead ones or buy them alive and cut off their head..?


----------



## Anuvin (Sep 28, 2004)

From what I hear, frozen shrimp from the store are fine. Supposedly, costco has some big ones. That seems to be the popular verdict. Shrimp bring out color and costco sells big ones cheap. Winning combination right there. Good luck


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i got chap shrimp from my local grocery store i personally prefer costco


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I usually feed smelt, prawns and seeds to help coloration. But feeding alone shouldn't be the main factor is getting a Ps color. Water condition and keeping it stress free, would also help in flourishing the colors.

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

when i said to break off their heads, i wasn't talking about live shrimp








you can buy prawn or just normal unpeeled shrimp from the grocery store or costco and feed it to them like that. the only reason i say you should take them heads off are because the heads have jagged prongs that could possibly injure your p's so i would just take them off as a precaution or cut off the prongs.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

krill are a small but very nutrient high food. as mentioned before carotine is the hormone that gives the red colour to the fish,
i feed a varied diet you should try to feed more than 3 items as this will get all aspcets of the nutrients protines and all of that stuff they need.

my diet:
krill,
bloodworm,
beefheart,
worms,
smelt,
feeders (quarentined as there my g/f's fish lol.)
clarias (cat fish) live
squid
shrimp
tiger prawns 
regular prawns
cockels
muscles.

as you an see i keep a large varitey of food for my fish and this is the colour i egt in return.


----------

